# A boy and his dog



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Other than the led eyes, and a bit more grunge and painting the base, the little guy is done. His name is Frew. He's an evil little minion of the three witches who inhabit the forest. He does their bidding and keeps watch so that peering eyes don't see that which is not meant to be seen. He sometimes catches bad children who stray too far into the woods and these poor unfortunates are never seen again. He collects things which he finds fanciful; bones, feathers, skulls, fur scraps and trinkets. The witches allow him to keep these things as a small reward for his loyalty. His only companion is his half dead dog who is hellishly mean and who will devour the remains of any children who are captured. They will be keeping a close eye out on Halloween night for anyone who wanders too close.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a cute puppy - NOT!

You've got yourself a distinctive little addition to your display, JD. Great backstory, too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wicked awesome combo!
I don't think a milk bone would satisfy that little mutt.
I love that thing!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I couldn't agree more! What a fantastic prop, it is a really great idea you had and you should be congratulated. The dog is looks deranged, and I like the addition of his staff. Really a great job!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is another great prop!..........imagine falling down and looking up to this on a moonlight night!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

jdubbya - I LOVE IT! Neat story line for the fella named Frew!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks amazing....I'll take a frew of those myself.... Nice job all around. Is the zombie dog from Grandinroad?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That is great! Love the outfit, right out of some twisted fairy tale.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! Appreciate it. I'm happy with the way it turned out and he didn't cost me an arm and leg to build. He should look pretty neat in the scene.
Pumkin5, the zombie dog is from Halloween Asylum. One of my favorite props!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/zombie-dog.html


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> That is great! Love the outfit, right out of some twisted fairy tale.


Thanks man! I wish I had your mad skills with foam sculpting! I have to settle for latex masks and hands but the kids appreciate the effort!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They're amazing. Love the back story.

"Who's a cute little pupp......... NO!.... GET BACK!..... AAAAhhhh!"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I had great ideas and talent like this! Love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Wish I had great ideas and talent like this! Love it!


Oh, trust me..there is very little talent involved.
Some, pvc, a foam wig head, mask and hands, thrift store clothes, and some craft items. I just tried to figure out what a goblin would look like, and that is a broad spectrum, so it was pretty much whatever I wanted. It came together nicely. Thanks! Oh, and creepy cloth is your friend!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks freakishly awesome!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Thanks man! I wish I had your mad skills with foam sculpting! I have to settle for latex masks and hands but the kids appreciate the effort!


Made art, found art, multi-media, set design... Whatever works for you and is fun and worthwhile. I love this duo and you should be proud, it looks fantastically frightening and should be a winner on the night of all nights! :jol:

And I will argue that there is plenty talent involved in assembling a piece like this, even from existing objects!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Love him, I have to ask, is the deer skull on his staff real? If so I am kicking not getting those two I saw on craigslist last week...I thought what could I do with those...and bam I see something!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DreadKnightswife said:


> Love him, I have to ask, is the deer skull on his staff real? If so I am kicking not getting those two I saw on craigslist last week...I thought what could I do with those...and bam I see something!


Yes, it's real! Found it in an antique store and knew I wasn't leaving without it. Had to haggle some but got it for what I consider a fair price. It was perfect for the goblin's staff.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Love all the details! very creative! Fantastic job.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love that he's out walking his rabid monster-pup!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Wow! Love all the details! very creative! Fantastic job.


Thanks CC! Appreciate it. The little details might go unnoticed by some but I like the added effect.



[email protected] said:


> I love that he's out walking his rabid monster-pup!


I always appreciated a responsible pet owner!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the backstory and creativity that you had making Frew and his little hound from hell. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is an amazing Prop Jdubbya!!!!! Well done!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Great prop!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing! How tall is he?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. He was fun to make! MM, he is just a touch over 4 feet.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Creepy cool! Nice work!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love it ..awesome.. Great JOb


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! very cool prop. I love them both. That will look great in the scene for Halloween. Everyone needs a goblin for Halloween.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, love all your attention to detail!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the detail touches like the stick with the skull and the chain with the lock around the guy, but I don't think anyone will be petting his dog. Great job!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

JW - I think with the things you buy you make the props look professionally done. That takes skillz too. I love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You all are too kind! Thanks so much. Lauriebeast, your elf sculpt was the inspiration for this. I struggled with making him like yours but eventually he took on his own identity with stuff I had or found. I kind of gathered random things and picked stuff that fit the best with his character I guess. I've since painted the wooden base black and added Spanish moss to that. Also planning to rig up some green leds for the eyes. He should look pretty cool in the witch scene!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> You all are too kind! Thanks so much. Lauriebeast, your elf sculpt was the inspiration for this. I struggled with making him like yours but eventually he took on his own identity with stuff I had or found.


Hehe, those guys always manage to get their evil little way.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhhh! I love them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finally added the green led lights to his eyes. They should look pretty cool on the big night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The eyes have it!

We use LED lights as eyes in some of our props. It really adds to the look.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice addition J, and though this is from a while ago, I forgot to mention that I love the name of this thread! Awesome movie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope he doesn't come trick or treating to my door! . Nice work, I think he looks great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything about this is put together so well, that it is just wonderful! Excellent work on the prop and the background story!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! He turned out really frightening. I think a prop like this would scare me on a regular basis....you know...walking by, catching it out of the corner of your eye. There is something about the small height and terrible teeth that freak me out! Most terroriffic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been sitting on these leds for weeks and finally got around to wiring them up. NOW he's finished! I think I got turned off by too many led eyes from all the Spirit props having them and looking pretty cheesy. I like these though. I remember seeing a thread a few years back about someone who had a dozen or so of those brown latex hanging bats, and he put red leds in their eyes. It looked awesome with all the bats hanging together. This gives me incentive to maybe do a few more down the road. Thanks for the kind words everyone. He's a neat little character!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I think this guy is amazing jdub but the backstory makes it special. Are TOTers going to get a taste of the story while they are there?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, that's gnarly! I dig the deer skull staff. Awesome work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice jdubbya!


----------

